# JLabel mit css



## Guest (9. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man bei einem JLabel auch css einbinden?

danke und gruß


----------



## Ebenius (9. Feb 2009)

Nicht dass ich wüsste...


----------



## Zed (9. Feb 2009)

ne aber html


----------



## Guest (9. Feb 2009)

klar geht ...
über das style attribut oder ganz normal einbinden mit html...


----------



## Ebenius (9. Feb 2009)

Ich hatte wohl die Frage nicht richtig gelesen. Natürlich kann man im HTML über das style-Attribut auch im HTML CSS verwenden. Allerdings dachte ich ─ warum auch immer ─ dass der ThreadOpener per link-Element extern referenzierte StyleSheets verwenden möchte. Und jetzt hab ich's getestet und stelle erstaunt fest, dass sogar das mit BasicHTML im JLabel funktioniert. 

Ebenius


----------



## Zed (9. Feb 2009)

Verstehe ich das richtig man macht sich ein CSS Stylesheet und kann damit das Aussehen von z.B. Jbutton oder Jlabel beeinflussen?

Hab über das Thema etwas gegoogelt hat bei mir aber noch nicht klick gemacht. Hat jemand nen gutes Beispiel?


----------



## Ebenius (9. Feb 2009)

Zed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das richtig man macht sich ein CSS Stylesheet und kann damit das Aussehen von z.B. Jbutton oder Jlabel beeinflussen?


:shock: Nein. Bisher gingen alle davon aus, dass es sich um HTML-Inhalt in JLabels handelt. Ich hoffe, das war so gedacht. 
	
	
	
	





```
final String html =
      "<html>\n"
            + " <link rel=\"stylesheet\" type=\"text/css\" "
            + "href=\"http://www.java-forum.org/de/templates/subSilver/subSilver.css\" "
            + "title=\"Style\">\n"
            + "<body><p class=\"code\">SourceCode</p>\n"
            + "</body>\n"
            + "</html>";
final JLabel label = new JLabel(html);
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, label);
System.exit(0);
```
Ebenius


----------



## Gast2 (9. Feb 2009)

So hab ich es auch getestet klappt übrigens auch wunderbar für tooltips... 
damit kann z.B. das layout eines tooltips schnell bearbeiten...


----------



## Guest (9. Feb 2009)

kann man von einem tooltip auch die zeit einstellen, wann diese aufpoppt und wie lang...???
und auch wieder "selber" schließen???


----------



## Ebenius (9. Feb 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man von einem tooltip auch die zeit einstellen, wann diese aufpoppt und wie lang...???


Für alle Komponenten einheitlich geht's einzustellen: 
	
	
	
	





```
final ToolTipManager ttm = ToolTipManager.sharedInstance();
ttm.setInitialDelay(1000);
ttm.setDismissDelay(5000);
ttm.setReshowDelay(12000);
```



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und auch wieder "selber" schließen???


Soweit ich weiß nur über den von JComponent.createToolTip() erzeugten ToolTip mit Umwegen per SwingUtilities.getWindowAncestor(Component).

Ebenius


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2009)

ToolTipManager.sharedInstance().setEnable(false); 
dann geht er sofort wie zu ... aber solltest irgenwann wieder enablen sonst erscheinen keine mehr


----------

